# No time to put Climate Science on Ice



## Green&Blue

*No time to put Climate Science on Ice*

This is the title of a text informing about the statements of the IPCC (Intergubernmental Panel on Climate Change) especially referring to the rate at which the Himalayan glaciers could disappear and other matters concerning the influence of human activity in connection to Climate Change and global warming.


How can I better say this title it in Spanish?

Thank you so much!


----------



## cyberpedant

"To put something on ice" means to put it away for use at some later time.


----------



## Green&Blue

So I suppose a correct title could be:

No hay Tiempo para dejar congelado el C. C.

or

No hay Tiempo para poner sobre Hielo al C. C.

Thank you, cyberpedant


----------



## Jaime Bien

Una variación de la propuesta anterior: (Ya) No hay tiempo para poner el CC en el congelador. O: ...el CC a congelar.


----------



## Green&Blue

Gracias, sabes que yo tb. pensé No es tiempo de poner el C. C. en el Freezer... o No hay tiempo.....

Te aprecio cualquier comment.


----------



## Wandering JJ

To put something on ice = dejar algo en suspenso.

No hay tiempo para dejar el CC en suspenso.


----------



## Green&Blue

Thank you very much!


----------



## k-in-sc

No, it's "No es hora/el momento de/para ..."


----------



## Green&Blue

"No hay Tiempo" me suena como más urgente.

TXS


----------



## k-in-sc

It means this is not the moment, that this is a bad time. Not that there is not enough time.


----------



## Green&Blue

Thank you, THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Txiri

k-in-sc said:


> No, it's "No es hora/el momento de/para ..."


 
I agree with this.  "This is not the appropriate time to ..."


----------



## Wandering JJ

I must admit that I took it as meaning that we don't have the luxury of waiting any longer before implementing climate science a little more strongly; not 'now is not the time' so to do. That's the trouble with 'headlines' - they are open to interpretation.


----------



## Green&Blue

No se refiere a que no es el momento apropiado, se refiere a que no hay más tiempo, es urgente tomar medidas!


----------



## k-in-sc

No, that's not what the headline means. It means this is not the time to set climate science aside, to regard it as obsolete. In fact, quite the contrary.


----------



## Txiri

Green&Blue said:


> No se refiere a que no es el momento apropiado, se refiere a que no hay más tiempo, es urgente tomar medidas!


 
"No time for horsing around" doesn't mean there is no time to engage in horsing around, but that this is not the right time to be horsing around.  This isn't the appropriate time for it.


----------



## k-in-sc

Txiri said:


> "No time for horsing around" doesn't mean there is no time to engage in horsing around, but that this is not the right time to be horsing around.  This isn't the appropriate time for it.


Agree.


----------



## jasminasul

Te aconsejo que pongas "congelar", ya que el autor hace un juego de palabras con el asunto de los glaciares.
*congelar*
*5. *tr. Detener un proceso o una actividad por tiempo indefinido.

En cuanto a "no time", yo había pensado que era "no es el momento", pero puede ser que el autor quiera incluir ambas cosas:


> The overwhelming evidence now indicates that greenhouse-gas emissions need to peak within the next decade if we are to have any reasonable chance of keeping the global rise in temperature down to manageable levels. *Any delay may generate environmental and economic risks of a magnitude that proves impossible to handle.* (...)
> What is needed is an *urgent* international response to the multiple challenges of energy security, air pollution, natural-resource management, and climate change.


My emphasis.


----------



## Green&Blue

Jasminasul
"Te aconsejo que pongas "congelar", ya que el autor hace un juego de palabras con el asunto de los glaciares.
*congelar"
*I really like this part.*

*I didn't understand what you mean here, Pls clarify.
"En cuanto a *"no time"*, yo había pensado que era *"no es el momento"*, *pero puede ser que el autor quiera incluir ambas cosas:"**
I see that you took yr time to investigate.  Thank you.    
*


----------



## Green&Blue

[COLOR=Blue said:
			
		

> *Txiri*;[/COLOR]10918093]I agree with this.  "This is not the appropriate time to ..."


*
No time to put Climate Science on Ice* 		 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *k-in-sc* 

 
 				No, it's "No es hora/el momento de/para ..

I agree with this.  "This is not the appropriate time to ..." 	  	Yesterday 05:49 PM
*
TXU both of you. I am seeing all the options to choose the one I feel best transmits the author's idea.*


----------



## jasminasul

> didn't understand what you mean here, Pls clarify.
> "En cuanto a *"no time"*, yo había pensado que era *"no es el momento"*, *pero puede ser que el autor quiera incluir ambas cosas:"*


Quiero decir que quizá el titular es ambiguo. Puede ser "this is no time" o "there is no time". A lo mejor el autor no quiso parecer alarmista, pero el artículo deja claro que hay que frenar las emisiones antropogénicas antes de que sea demasiado tarde. 
Si pones "no hay tiempo" corres el riesgo de traicionar la intención del autor, aunque en mi opinión "no es el momento" se queda corto, pero es más seguro. En fin ahí están las opciones; hay traductores más arriesgados y otros más conservadores.

Buena suerte.


----------



## Green&Blue

TXS once more Jasminasul,  I think it reflects more the author's intention to say:   No hay tiempo, ni ahora ni en otro momento.    ¿me entiendes?


----------



## el_ochito

Green&Blue, yo concuerdo con la mayoría de los demás foreros en decirte que me suena más ajustado a "this is no time" que "there is no time", por lo tanto, 100% seguro que colocaría: No es el momento. Esto no quiere decir que exe momento exista en el futuro ni nada por el estilo, no estás haciendo ninguna inferencia al respecto. Simplemente: No es el momento. 

Por cierto, creo que también hay un juego de palabras/ideas con respecto al "putting something on ice" refiriéndose al cambio climático, por lo que mantendría esa expresión: 

No es momento de congelar la ciencia del cambio climático.


----------



## Green&Blue

No es momento de congelar la ciencia del cambio climático.

Esta perfecto, Ochito, conciso y refleja el significado del título en inglés....
Gracias!!!!!!

Gracias a los otrs que tb. hablaron de esta opción, creo que Jasmin y el "caballito"

Saludos!


----------



## k-in-sc

Agree with "No es momento de congelar la ciencia del cambio climático."

"There's no time" to do *something you would like to do*, but that would take too long given the circumstances.
"(It's/This is) no time" to do *something that is obviously inadvisable* or completely contrary to what you should be doing.
That's how we know which one is meant here (the second one).


----------



## jasminasul

Yes I see it now. We are running out of time to do something to stop climate change, but not to put climate change research on ice.


----------



## Green&Blue

Thank you again Caballito, Jasmina and Ochito....


----------



## Txiri

My thoughts over night on the topic:  yah I agree the headline _could _mean two things.  However, the reason I think I reject the possibility of "there's no time to ..." (vs. "it's no time to ..." ) is because putting climate science on ice isn't something I would really be contemplating doing.  Since it's not a real possibility, it is irrelevant whether there is time or not to do it.


----------



## MHCKA

Éste es el artículo de la UNEP.

Es muy bueno el juego de palabras...

Concuerdo y aporto algo de tecnicismo en la materia:

*No es el momento de mandar al congelador la ciencia del Cambio Climático Global*.


----------



## Txiri

Thanks for the link. I wondered about that.

These passages or snippets support the "it's no time to" position:

"The time has really come for ..."  para.  5


" What is needed is an urgent international response to the multiple challenges of energy security, air pollution, natural-resource management, and climate change." -- what is not needed is putting these topics on ice.    Para.  22

Those at least are among the _textual_ clues which I would cite in support of the "it's no time to" argument.


----------



## Green&Blue

Thanks, Txiri and MHCKA

so you also agree that:  * No es el momento de congelar la Ciencia del Clima. * 
Sería un título preciso y conciso....

Saludos! y espero tener suerte con este test de translation.... me gusta cómo quedó...


----------



## MHCKA

La ciencia del clima es la Meteorología.

En inglés, en este contexto en particular, no están hablando de la Meteorología, sino del grupo de disciplinas (¿o ciencias?) que estudian el fenómeno denominado Cambio Climático Global (no calentamiento global... ese es solo uno de los efectos del CCG).

Mandar al congelador, o congelar, o poner en hielo... son frases que pueden reflejar el mismo sentido y será cuestión de estilo o gusto personal decidir cual ocupar.

A mí particularmente me gusta la del congelador, porque es ligeramente sarcastica... parte del problema del CCG proviene del uso intensivo de la electricidad la cual se consume en grandes cantidades en los hogares en tres o cuatro enseres domésticos (el horno de microondas, el refrigerador, las bombas de agua y las planchas).


----------



## The Prof

My feeling is that the headline is *intentionally* ambiguous! It would have been so easy to put either "_There's_" or "_It's_" at the beginning, but someone chose not to! It is a serious, well-written article, and I find it hard to believe that the author overlooked the dual interpretation of its heading.


These are two of the sentences which I think add credence to the "there isn't time" interpretation:

So perhaps the real issue that is being overlooked is this: confronted by the growing realization that humanity has become a significant driver of changes to our planet, *the IPCC, since its inception, has been in a race against time.*

The overwhelming evidence now indicates that greenhouse-gas emissions need to peak within the next decade if we are to have any reasonable chance of keeping the global rise in temperature down to manageable levels.* Any delay may generate environmental and economic risks of a magnitude that proves impossible to handle.*

These sentences, considered alongside those that talk of the time-consuming "checking and re-checking of sources" and "measures to reduce the unremitting questioning of the IPCC", seem to be stressing the importance of acting fast.  The underlying message: these things must not be allowed to delay action against climate change, because action needs to be taken now, before it is too late! Txiri - as I see it, it is not that they want to put climate science on ice, but they are fearful that all the criticism might lead to that happening anyway, while the issue of whether or not climate change is really happening is examined in minute detail.

I'm sorry - I know that doesn't help one little bit with finding a good translation!  When all is said and done, I tend to agree with what Jasminsul said in post 21 about "no es el momento ..." being the _safest _option!


----------



## Green&Blue

The Prof said:


> My feeling is that the headline is *intentionally* ambiguous!  It would have been so easy to put either "_There's_" or "_It's_" at the beginning, but someone chose not to!  It is a serious, well-written article, and I find it hard to believe that the author overlooked the dual interpretation of its heading.
> 
> I'm sorry - I know that doesn't help one little bit with finding a good translation!




If it is intentionally ambiguous I don't know but I already chose the title that I thought was the best in concordance with the text of two pages that I translated....
Best regards and thanks for your help....


----------



## mijoch

Interesting thread.

What's happened is that a standard expression "this is no time-----" has been abbreviated to "no time-----" to create a more dramatic headline.

"The rotten crisis. This is no time to ask for a rise."

"The rotten crisis. No time to ask for a rise."

M.


----------



## Green&Blue

mijoch said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> What's happened is that a standard expression "this is no time-----" has been abbreviated to "no time-----" to create a more dramatic headline.
> 
> "The rotten crisis. This is no time to ask for a rise."
> 
> "The rotten crisis. No time to ask for a rise."
> 
> M.



Then you agree that *No es el Momento de Congelar la Ciencia del Clima* si correct?

txs


----------



## The Prof

mijoch said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> What's happened is that a standard expression "this is no time-----" has been abbreviated to "no time-----" to create a more dramatic headline.
> 
> "The rotten crisis. This is no time to ask for a rise."
> 
> "The rotten crisis. No time to ask for a rise."
> 
> M.


 
But that's the point - how do you know that?  Personally, I have never heard anyone abbreviate that particular expression down to "no time" - whereas I have often heard "there isn't time..." abbreviated in that way! 
I stand by my view that this is a deliberate use of an expression that encompasses _both_ time expressions!
But I seem to be outnumbered - or totally on my own, to be accurate.  Oh well - you can't win them all!


----------



## mijoch

Yes G&B.

That's what I see. I saw the article on Google News. I started reading it and automatically put the "this is" in front of "no time" and feel that the author looked for a dramatic title. For me, there's no ambiguity in the title or in the article. 

M.


----------



## Green&Blue

Thank you so much, mijoch


----------



## mijoch

Hi Prof.

I remember at work being on little courses to try and smarten us up. One was to get a group of us to read something reasonably normal, and then for each of to write a summary.

The number of quite different summaries corresponded nicely with the number in the group.

That title certainly provokes this effect, and I cannot know if the author intended that or not. I just feel that the climate change is so important that "this is no time-----". 

oh well------I sometimes feel I can't win any. Even when I do I lose something.

M.


----------



## jasminasul

The Prof said:


> But that's the point - how do you know that? Personally, I have never heard anyone abbreviate that particular expression down to "no time" - whereas I have often heard "there isn't time..." abbreviated in that way!
> I stand by my view that this is a deliberate use of an expression that encompasses _both_ time expressions!
> But I seem to be outnumbered - or totally on my own, to be accurate. Oh well - you can't win them all!


 So I don´t count because I´m Spanish  That was exactly my gut feeling when I read the article. 
I suspected that the OP might want a safe, conservative translation, that´s why I suggested "no es el momento".
Well Green&Blue, I hope you tell us your tutor´s comments, good luck.


----------



## The Prof

jasminasul said:


> So I don´t count because I´m Spanish  That was exactly my gut feeling when I read the article.
> I suspected that the OP might want a safe, conservative translation, that´s why I suggested "no es el momento".
> Well Green&Blue, I hope you tell us your tutor´s comments, good luck.


 
Sorry, jasminasul,
Looking back at some of the earlier posts, I don't think you are the only person who might have been made to feel a little 'invisible' by my last comment.
I promise that it had nothing to do with your being Spanish.


----------

